# Unusual?



## Safa (Jun 28, 2007)

do you as girls think it's unusual to fall for a guy who's probably 9-10 yrs older than you??

and do you think guys would have a problem with that? i mean if a guy fell for someone who's 9-10 yrs younger than him, generally speaking would he and his friends get all weirda and immature about it?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had crushes, but never actually wanted to date someone that much older than myself. I'd say in any situation like that people in your life or the person you're dating's life are going to have something to say about it. And you are gonna have your differences and possibly be at different places in your lives, but if what you have with that person is real, then it should overcome all those obstacles. Situations like this often don't work out though, but sometimes there are those really strong exceptions.


----------



## Safa (Jun 28, 2007)

well nothing happened and i doubt it will, but there's always that possibility. i've this crazy arse crush but just when i feel like it'll die down, i see him and it hits me back again


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it. It takes guys longer to mature anyway!


----------



## Safa (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see anything wrong with it. It takes guys longer to mature anyway! exactly, but there are ppl who find it very weird *sighs* and then they talk nonsense


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 28, 2007)

when i was 12 i had a crush on my math teacher HAHAHA


----------



## Safa (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL i used to have a crush on a sub we had who was from the military, hubba hubba :-D


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

i had a crush on my fiance's dad, lol. An innocent crush though.


----------



## Safa (Jun 28, 2007)

^^scary haha

actually funny thing is, im assuming this guy's 9-10 yrs older, i really don't know how old he is....and im too afraid/shy to ask him....


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2007)

well.. I wouldn't have a problem with it. If I liked him enough I wouldn't ask his age until we'd been on a few dates, so the age part wouldn't come into it.

Personally, I've never met someone 10 or so years older than me that I've been attracted to, but I can imagine it happening and I wouldn't rule it out


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2007)

well it would all depend, like lets say a 17 or 19 year old falling for a guy 10 years or older NOT, but if they are in there 20s or 30s falling for a older guy i think it could work.

same goes for the older guy falling for someone younger, if shes of legal age then i wouldnt really see a problem other than the maturity level diffrence which could create a problem. if a guy is dateing a teenager thats 10+ years older i would def have to wonder if his maturity level was stunted


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with Han, it totally depends on how old you are when you fall for the older man. I've always loved older guys, I guess because I've always been mature for my age it was always natural for me to date older men. For me at at my age which is 24, I wouldn't even think twice about dating someone 34, in fact the guy I'm talking to now is 33. Unless you are a teenager I think that it's fine, and unless you act very childish, his friends should have nothing at all to say about his dating situation.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well it would all depend, like lets say a 17 or 19 year old falling for a guy 10 years or older NOT, but if they are in there 20s or 30s falling for a older guy i think it could work.same goes for the older guy falling for someone younger, if shes of legal age then i wouldnt really see a problem other than the maturity level diffrence which could create a problem. if a guy is dateing a teenager thats 10+ years older i would def have to wonder if his maturity level was stunted

Ditto


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2007)

I am almost 10 years older than my wife Reija. But yeah, when we got married, we were at the same exact place in our life. We deffo work


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2007)

I completely agree with Han &amp; EyeCandyDiva... Go T &amp; Reija!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with Han.

IMO there is a huge difference when a 19 20 21 year old female dates a man 10 years older than her. But if she is 25+ and dates a man 35+, I don't think it matters too much.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 28, 2007)

yea i dont see nothing wront with it, age is just a number right? lol btw my parents are actually 10yrs apart and they are great together!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with Han.

I had a bf who was 12 years older then me. I was 30 at the time. It didn't work out, but wasn't due to the age difference.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree that it depends on where you are in your life and where this guy is in his. I have dated guys that were 8, 9, and 10yrs older than me. I have never been married and have no kids and thats the same situation these guys were in even though they were that much older than me. So it worked, at the time. It wasn't the age difference that made is not stay together. But if one of you has kids, or ex-husband/wife, or things like that and the other one hasn't experienced those types of situations, then it is likely that both of you are not in the same place in your life.

The age alone, to me, is not the issue. Its the maturity and or lack there of on both sides.


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I completely agree with Han &amp; EyeCandyDiva... Go T &amp; Reija!


----------



## Safa (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Han.IMO there is a huge difference when a 19 20 21 year old female dates a man 10 years older than her. But if she is 25+ and dates a man 35+, I don't think it matters too much.

really??? cuz im 21 and eventhough i don't know his age yet, im assuming he's in his late 20s, early 30s....so u think that would be a problem?





BTW my parents have a 10 yr gap between them also and they are just so cute together.

and well, on top of everything else, im very very short and he's very very tall, so that makes me look/feel even younger and puts me so off....


----------



## Catski (Jun 29, 2007)

If I was dating a 30 year old, I'd personally find that quite odd, but then again I have never been attracted to the 'older man' type. On the other hand, my 21 year old friend's boyfriend turns 29 this year and they're quite clearly very compatible. I think like all other relationship issues, its an individual question and not a general one. If you feel like it would work, go for it. To quote an old cliche, "You regret the things you don't do the most".


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like older guys!lol


----------



## jhjodec9 (Jun 30, 2007)

i agree with han and eyecnadydiva. my sister is 24 and her husband is 33. they are in the process of getting divorce when they only been married for 3 months. why? he wasnt willing to work and support his children. im sad that my sister has to go through this but we warned her when we told her that if he wasnt going to get a job now, he never is.


----------



## r0byn (Jun 30, 2007)

i also agree that it does depend on where you're both at in your lives at the time. i actually know 2 people that dated--the girl was 18 and the guy 28; and they're not together anymore!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2007)

well, i know of several couples with a big age gap that have worked, and I know a few of my friends who are no longer with older guys - but the age gap wasn't the problem, it was other things that got in the way.

How is this for weird, she was 16, he was 26. Frankly I think that age gap is almost obscene and perverted! lol. 16 sounds so young! but they were together for 6 years so yeah, age wasn't an issue for them!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 30, 2007)

No.I am 9 years younger than my husband.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 30, 2007)

I see no problem with it. If he makes you happy, then why let the irrationality of others ruin it?

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No.I am 9 years younger than my husband. "thats hot" /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 30, 2007)

People may find this a little strange, but there's a sixteen year gap between him and I. My mother's parents had an seven-and-a-half year gap between them. My father's parents had at least an eleven year gap between them.

But on to my point...

Age shouldn't really be a matter, but what should matter is how well he treats you. If he's willing to support you and stand by you, then he's worth it.

You may now commence saying, "EEeeeewwwwwwwwww".


----------



## Safa (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People may find this a little strange, but there's a sixteen year gap between him and I. My mother's parents had an seven-and-a-half year gap between them. My father's parents had at least an eleven year gap between them. 
But on to my point...

Age shouldn't really be a matter, but what should matter is how well he treats you. If he's willing to support you and stand by you, then he's worth it.

You may now commence saying, "EEeeeewwwwwwwwww".

lol haha what's so ewwww about that? personally i don't mind the age gap, but i know there are alot of people who find it very disturbing. 
and because of this whole age gap, i can't seem to confront him



*sighs* things are so complicated


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2007)

i really dont think people find age gaps that disturbing as you may feel they do, so dont be so paronoid, however it IS disturbing for a older man to be attracted to a kid/teenager, its a lil perverted imo.. i mean what could they really have in commen other than sex. but since you say your 21 you shouldnt feel werid about it.


----------



## Safa (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really dont think people find age gaps that disturbing as you may feel they do, so dont be so paronoid, however it IS disturbing for a older man to be attracted to a kid/teenager, its a lil perverted imo.. i mean what could they really have in commen other than sex. but since you say your 21 you shouldnt feel werid about it. yea i hear u, but everyone is different, yea? so i get afraid to say anything because he might not feel that way and might think of me as a kid. cuz knowing myself, i see younger guys as little kids even if they're a year younger than. or may be im just thinking too much about it..


----------



## Ricci (Jul 2, 2007)

My Boy is 8 yrs younger then me


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2007)

I say go for it! I hope it all works out, you know I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Safa (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Boy is 8 yrs younger then me so it's not unusual at all, wow im surprised, but then again there are those who look down upon that stuff



i say live and let live yea...

pinksugar, awww thanks alot hun, i appreciate that


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Safa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol haha what's so ewwww about that? personally i don't mind the age gap, but i know there are alot of people who find it very disturbing. 
and because of this whole age gap, i can't seem to confront him



*sighs* things are so complicated





I guess I'm a little paranoid because of the reaction I get when the beans are spilled. The lovely band of hypocrites that I am forced to call "family" had a s**t fit when they found out his age. I had one waitress flip out and call my husband and "molester". Needless to say that this woman DID NOT get a tip from either of us! Yikes! 
I still get goofy sideways looks, and weird comments when we mention the age difference.

I am definitely getting over it, and I'm getting a little bolder with my comments =0]


----------



## Ricci (Jul 2, 2007)

Its easier to deal with if u look as young as your young other half I think


----------



## han (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Safa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i hear u, but everyone is different, yea? so i get afraid to say anything because he might not feel that way and might think of me as a kid. cuz knowing myself, i see younger guys as little kids even if they're a year younger than. or may be im just thinking too much about it..



lol, that's the diffrence between ages the older you get you really dont care what people think, i say if your really intrested throw some hints his way and see what he does with it.


----------



## Safa (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I'm a little paranoid because of the reaction I get when the beans are spilled. The lovely band of hypocrites that I am forced to call "family" had a s**t fit when they found out his age. I had one waitress flip out and call my husband and "molester". Needless to say that this woman DID NOT get a tip from either of us! Yikes! 
I still get goofy sideways looks, and weird comments when we mention the age difference.

I am definitely getting over it, and I'm getting a little bolder with my comments =0]




idiotic ppl, ignorant fools or rather, hypocritical. they can do anything and everything in the world they want but when it comes to others, OH MY LORD it's a sin





Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its easier to deal with if u look as young as your young other half I think yea im sure, i think if i ever get with this guy (i hope i hope) i'd prolly look like a kid



(just cuz im short mang)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, that's the diffrence between ages the older you get you really dont care what people think, i say if your really intrested throw some hints his way and see what he does with it. yea, i haven't run into him for a while, will have to try that next time


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2007)

Just as Battygurl has a younger partner, I date younger men as well.

I have no qualms about dating a man 10 years younger than me. I'm 43 so he would be 33. Nobody blinks an eye.

Now If I said I dated a man that was 21, I bet there would be a lot of ewwwws,

even though he is an adult.


----------

